

Ask HN: Applying with a NDA w/ noncompete clause - ImJustCurious

I was considering applying to Ycombinator in the next winter session.&lt;p&gt;I have signed a NDA w&#x2F; non-compete clause in California when I started working with my employer, The project would overlap in some ways. I have consulted an attorney and have been told that my NDA &#x2F; non-compete would not be enforceable.&lt;p&gt;Would I have any chance on being accepted if I applied to Ycombinator?
======
joshuaellinger
Your chances would probably be the same either way -- which is to say very
tiny.

No co-founder. Not doing it full time already. No prototype. No market
validation. All strikes against you before you even get to IP issues. I guess
if it was a Facebook class idea then maybe.

I think YC behaves like most accelerators and looks that the team pretty
seriously except that they have an abundance of applicants. This question is
kind of like me asking if I could get funding from A16Z. Hell, I probably
couldn't even get a meeting with their receptionist.

But if you want to do it cleanly, quit. work on it in private for six months.
then apply.

------
sgrove
It could certainly be messy, and the distraction of threatened, pending, or
active lawsuits are not anything you want to deal with while starting a
company.

Also, your reputation may be at stake as well, along with your relationship
with the company managers/founders. Without knowing specifics (which you
probably shouldn't share), this doesn't sound like a great idea.

That said, it's not the end of the world, just a very big potential thorn in
your side.

